# Mot de passe Itouch



## zeblonde69 (6 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, 
J'ai eu l'immense chance de trouver un Ipod Itouch 8gb( je sais pas si c'est bien ce nom) dans le terminus du métro ( il faut être dingue pour oublier son Ipod !!), ne sachant pas a qui il appartenait je me suis permis de le garder  
Bien sur je m'attend à ce que certains croient que je l'ai volé mais je n'en voit pas l'utilité puisque je possède déjà un Ipod vidéo de 30gb qui me suffit amplement.
J'ai voulu l'allumer mais il faut un code et bien sur je ne l'ai pas, de plus il me demande de se connecter a Itunes donc vu que j'ai le Ipod vidéo je l'ai connecter a mon Itunes mais il ne le reconnait pas car je 'nai pas le mot de passe :s 
Est -il possible de le débloquer ? 
Aidez-moi s'il vous plait J'aimerais l'offrir à ma fille qui n'arrête pas de m'ennuyer avec ce Itouch !! 
Merci d'avances !!!
Bonne soirée


----------



## Gwen (8 Novembre 2008)

Le malheur des uns profite aux autres. Dommage pour l'étourdi qui a oublié son appareil.

Néanmoins, sache que les numéros de série sont gardés en mémoire par Apple, donc tu peux peut-être retrouver son propriétaire.  Mais bon, tu fais comme tu veux 

Pour le code, normalement, lors du branchement sur iTunes, il devait apparaître et pour le refaire fonctionner il faudrait le réinitialiser, mais apparemment chez toi ça ne monte pas. 

Essaye de fermer iTunes et lance l'utilitaire de disque dur voir si tu peux le formater.


----------



## CBi (8 Novembre 2008)

Je te l'indiques au cas où tu serais intéressé: il existe à Paris un service des Objets Trouvés, géré par la Préfecture de Police, et qui se trouve rue des Morillons dans le 15e.

Dans la cas d'un objet trouvé dans le métro, la procédure consiste à remettre l'objet à la RATP en station, ou alors tu vas directement au service des Objets Trouvés. L'agent de la RATP ou de la Préfecture va prendre tes coordonnées et si personne ne vient réclamer l'objet, il est officiellement à toi après 1 an et 1 jour.


----------



## MaToNu (9 Novembre 2008)

Pour que ton machin soit reconnu, tu dois aller dans l'aide et support de ton ordinateur, tu tapes "_pilote de périphérique_" dans recherche, tu cliques sur Mise à jours d'un pilote de périphérique, et tu suis la marche à suivre, et normalement après ça ton ordinateur reconnaitra ton ITuch, et tu pourras le formater par iTune, et tu pourras finalement l'utiliser !


----------

